# Mingo madness



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Caught a few 3/22 . Fog was thick but so were the fish. No footballs but good steady action.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice batch of beeliners. Inside of 120 ft? Good luck on the next calm weather.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Why would they have to be inside of 120ft?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

It appeared to be a question "inside of 120'?"


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Way to stack em up TOBO!! Nice work and good eats.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes inside of 120.


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice haul! Wish I coulda made it out today, I'm jealous.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man, nice load, one of my favorite!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks*



TOBO said:


> Yes inside of 120.


Friend is coming down and I suspected that we could catch some fish inside of 120'. My question was more about water conditions...... mainly water temps.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Water temp was 67.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

what type of bait where you using


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Squid.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

If you don't like the mess that comes with squid.... or your crew gets squeamish; try "fish bites". They will cost $10-15. Toss them anywhere in the boat, use them anytime. They get plenty of bites and last almost as long on the hook.


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

thanks tobo


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice job it makes me wanna get back out there to catch a few.


----------

